# Concours Dr Marteens



## Moovance (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Dr Marteens a lancé un concours pour choisir le nouveau design de sa 1000ème paire de ses fameuses boots. Ce concours est réservé à la Grande Bretagne malheureusement. Française expatriée en Ecosse, je me permet de solliciter les votes de mes compatriotes !

Vous pouvez voir ma soumission *ici* et si vous la jugez intéressante n'hésitez pas à voter pour elle ! 

Merci par avance  

Christèle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Novembre 2007)

*Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les Doc Martens*
c'est les coques en ferraille.

Pour refiler du coup de pompe.


----------



## Grug (28 Novembre 2007)

très jolie soumission.


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2007)

J'aime beaucoup aussi.


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi :love:


----------



## Chang (29 Novembre 2007)

_Puma a un site pour se creer ses propres pompes. Cela s'appel le bbq Mongolien de la chaussure, un nom bien etrange mais c'est assez marrant.


_


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> très jolie soumission.



Un poil plus de soumission ça serait top 

PS : J'ai vu le magasin Doc Marteens a Chatelet les halles qui fait cet évènement, je suis pas sûr qu'il soit donc réservé à l'angleterre uniquement...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les Doc Martens*
> c'est les coques en ferraille.
> 
> Pour refiler du coup de pompe.


Patoch? Le professionnel du coup de pompe coqué est demandé à l'accueil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2007)

A voté 





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Patoch? Le professionnel du coup de pompe coqué est demandé à l'accueil.



Par Ed la tronche, le professionnel du coup du coq pompé !


----------



## doudou83 (29 Novembre 2007)

Trop bien comme dirait ma nièce !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2007)

A voté également.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi.
Mais y'a des gros manieurs de cookies, dans le coin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Patoch? Le professionnel du coup de pompe coqué est demandé à l'accueil.



Ça y est... Ils remettent ça et vont encore faire des doc des pompes pour pauvres petits merdeux friqués qui se la racontent...  :mouais: :mouais: 

Je vais finir par ne plus mettre les miennes et opter à nouveau pour les bottes de la vermarcht... Marre d'entendre des pauv' boutonneux me dire que c'est marrant et so cool que je mette les mêmes écrase-merdes qu'eux... :sleep:



doudou83 a dit:


> Trop bien comme dirait ma nièce !!



Tiens... qu'est-ce que je disais ?...


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça y est... Ils remettent ça et vont encore faire des doc des pompes pour pauvres petits merdeux friqués qui se la racontent...  :mouais: :mouais:



Effectivement. J'ai même un peu peur qu'ils fassent des tongs

Des doctong roses et jaunes avec des petites fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça y est... Ils remettent ça et vont encore faire des doc des pompes pour pauvres petits merdeux friqués qui se la racontent...  :mouais: :mouais:


 
Pas de leur faute, tu leur dit coquées, il entendent coquet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Bah... Ceci dit, je vais peut être m'en foutre, après tout... Depuis que j'ai vu les pires cakes  moisis Ajacciens avec des Fred Perry® couleur abricot, je ne crains plus rien...


----------



## katelijn (29 Novembre 2007)

N'a pas voté :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Ceci dit, je vais peut être m'en foutre, après tout... Depuis que j'ai vu les pires cakes  moisis Ajacciens *avec des Fred Perry® couleur abricot,* je ne crains plus rien...



:affraid:


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2007)

J'avoue.
Ma fille en a des roses (pas des polos hein !!).

(mais voir son père pour les réclamations  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> :affraid:



Ben oui, ma pauv' dame... On comprend que pas mal de site Skins appellent au boycott de la marque...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Ceci dit, je vais peut être m'en foutre, après tout... Depuis que j'ai vu les pires cakes  moisis Ajacciens avec des Fred Perry® couleur abricot, je ne crains plus rien...


Ce qui me rassure, c'est que j'ai du me servir de Google pour savoir ce que c'était que des "Fred Perry". :style:
Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est tu saches ce que c'est.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce qui me rassure, c'est que j'ai du me servir de Google pour savoir ce que c'était que des "Fred Perry". :style:
> Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est tu saches ce que c'est.



Je porte le modèle noir depuis 25 ans au moins, ma Tronchasse...  :style: ; alors tu penses bien que quand je vois des petits caves avec les mêmes en couleurs choupinettes, je me fasse un peu dessus...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Au fait les copines ; on est pas bien là à discuter chiffons comme des folles?...
Ça me rappelle une certaine époque avec Stook, qui était aussi amoureux du beau linge... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Ca me rappelle une longue discution sur les costard Hugo Boss, dans un fil ouvert par je ne sais plus quel andouille, c'est vrai.


----------



## Nobody (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je porte le modèle noir depuis 25 ans au moins,



Pitain, elles doivent sentir fort.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Pitain, elles doivent sentir fort.



mais non, mais non, elles ont des aérations maintenant.


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Novembre 2007)

Certes. Mais les siennes ont 25 ans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Et votre connerie, les Guignols ?... C'est du tout neuf ?...


----------



## tirhum (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et votre connerie, les Guignols ?... C'est du tout neuf ?...


Oooh, que non !..... 
Plus vieux que tes pompes...


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça y est... Ils remettent ça et vont encore faire des doc des pompes pour pauvres petits merdeux friqués qui se la racontent...  :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Je vais finir par ne plus mettre les miennes et opter à nouveau pour les bottes de la vermarcht... Marre d'entendre des pauv' boutonneux me dire que c'est marrant et so cool que je mette les mêmes écrase-merdes qu'eux... :sleep:








Sortir un petit laïus de ce genre quand on a 20 ans, je veux bien, mais à ton âge quand même ça fait vraiment rebelle à 2 balles   :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sortir un petit laïus de ce genre quand on a 20 ans, je veux bien, mais à ton âge quand même ça fait vraiment rebelle à 2 balles   :rateau:



Tu dis ça parce qu'on ne t'a pas encore proposé la Veja coquée avec le petit Mickey qui va bien


----------



## joubichou (29 Novembre 2007)

as voté 5


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce qu'on ne t'a pas encore proposé la Veja coquée avec le petit Mickey qui va bien



VEJA c'est autre chose   C'est pas une image, c'est un projet et une philosophie


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Novembre 2007)

Des "Doc", j'en ai usé quelques paires il y a quelques années... :love: 

J'ai une nette préférence aujourd'hui pour les Churchs, les Bowen voir une bonne paire de Paraboot... mais surtout, des charentaises le soir (des vrais, avec la semelle en feutre)...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... mais surtout, des charentaises le soir (des vrais, avec la semelle en feutre)...




*PAS DE CHARENTAISE*
sans semelle en feutre.

C'est l'alpha et l'omega de l'art la pantoufle.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Novembre 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *PAS DE CHARENTAISE*
> sans semelle en feutre.
> 
> C'est l'alpha et l'omega de l'art la pantoufle.



je viens de m'en commander une paire, la rolls de la charentaise... adresse par mp à celles (nombreux modèles femme) et ceux que ça intéresse...


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Novembre 2007)

C'est d'la merde tout ça. Y'a que les Rangers, dans la vie. Ça fait Doc ET pantoufle. Et pour l'odeur, on a jamais fait mieux.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au fait les copines ; on est pas bien là à discuter chiffons comme des folles?...
> Ça me rappelle une certaine époque avec Stook, qui était aussi amoureux du beau linge... :style:



C'est vrai que c'est achement sympa, hormis les pauv' naze qu'ont rien compris aux belle chaussures (en  cuir, coquées et montantes - avec les rivets si possible)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est achement sympa, hormis les pauv' naze qu'ont rien compris aux belle chaussures (en  cuir, coquées et montantes - avec les rivets si possible)



Ah ? Vous appelez ça des "chaussures" ? Dans la marine, ils appellent ça des "cuirassés"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Sortir un petit laïus de ce genre quand on a 20 ans, je veux bien, mais à ton âge quand même ça fait vraiment rebelle à 2 balles   :rateau:



Tu connais Fancoulot ?... Hé bien c'est un bien beau petit village ; tu devrais aller y faire un tour...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> VEJA c'est autre chose   C'est pas une image, c'est un projet et une philosophie



Maaaaaaiiiiiis oui mon con ; y'a qu'à dire comme ça... Ça fait moins mal au cul...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? Vous appelez ça des "chaussures" ? Dans la marine, ils appellent ça des "cuirassés"


Dans la marine, ils n'ont pas de rangers, c'est normal. Les rangers, c'est des chaussures militaires&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dans la marine, ils n'ont pas de rangers, c'est normal. Les rangers, c'est des chaussures militaires&#8230;



*you have it all wrong
Can't you see we need a hand 
In the navy 
Come on, protect the motherland 
In the navy 
Come on and join your fellow man 
In the navy 
Come on people, and make a stand 
In the navy, in the navy, in the navy (in the navy) 

They want you, they want you 
They want you as a new recruit 

If you like adventure 
Don't you wait to enter 
The recruiting office fast 
Don't you hesitate 
There is no need to wait 
They're signing up new seamen fast 
Maybe you are too young 
To join up today 
But don't you worry 'bout a thing 
For I'm sure there will be 
Always a good navy 
Protecting the land and sea 

In the navy 
Yes, you can sail the seven seas 
In the navy 
Yes, you can put your mind at ease 
In the navy 
Come on now people, make a stand 
In the navy, in the navy 
Can't you see we need a hand 
In the navy 
Come on, protect the motherland 
In the navy 
Come on and join your fellow man 
In the navy 
Come on people, and make a stand 
In the navy, in the navy, in the navy (in the navy) 

They want you, they want you 
They want you as a new recruit 

Who me? 

They want you, they want you 
They want you as a new recruit 

But, but, but I'm afraid of water. 
Hey, hey look 
Man, I get seasick even watchin' it on TV! 

They want you, they want you in the navy 

Oh my goodness. 
What am I gonna do in a submarine? 

They want you, they want you in the navy


*


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2007)

C'est fou les effets inattendus de l'effet de serre.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dans la marine, ils n'ont pas de rangers, c'est normal. Les rangers, c'est des chaussures militaires



gnagnagnagna


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Dans la marine, ils n'ont pas de rangers, c'est normal. Les rangers, c'est des chaussures militaires



C'est vrai, mais par contre, ils ont des coques (bon d'accord, pas à leurs pompes)


----------



## Moovance (1 Décembre 2007)

Merci d'avoir fait l'effort de voter et de vos félicitations  

Le concours est fini, résultats à venir mais pas sûr que mon concept soit retenu car je m'apperçois à la lecture de vos posts que Dr Marteens a toujours un esprit (et un public) révolutionnaire ! Mais qui sait, ma "Back to nature" boot en sera peut-être une pour la marque   

Merci encore en tout cas.

Christèle


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Décembre 2007)

On as même pas un truc offert ? rien ? 

Franchement, après avoir tout fait pour pas dire du mal de ces pompes de travellos, on pourraient avoir un lot de consolation


----------



## doudou83 (4 Décembre 2007)

+1 pour le KDO..:love:


----------

